
Show HN: Beekeeper: a codeless object-oriented REST API client library - haikuginger
https://github.com/haikuginger/beekeeper
======
haikuginger
I'm Jesse - the creator of beekeeper.

The idea is that actually writing code to work with REST APIs kinda sucks a
little bit. And doesn't usually give you a very good native structure to work
with.

beekeeper aims to change that by moving API configuration outside your code,
and by creating an object structure that looks like the remote system you want
to use. Once you initialize, you don't need to be able to understand the
"beekeeper API"; you just need to understand the structure of the objects in
the remote system.

I'd love your questions and comments.

